# Sticky  Losing weight for treatment or health ?



## DizziSquirrel

Fertility Friends has a private board for those wishing to manage their weight before or after treatment. this board is not visible to the public or Google's search engine! 
You will find friendly supportive threads for many popular diets and maybe ones you've not yet heard of!
( via your profile)
Members are added on request. 

Please contact DizziSquirrel if your request has not been added within 24 hours.

~Dizzi~


----------



## andade

Hi Dizzi, 
Can I be added to the weight loss board please?
Thanks!


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hiya,

Please can you add me too?

Thank you


----------



## BirdyBee&amp;Babies

Ooo could you add me please Dizzi? Thank you


----------



## RowanJan

Hi Dizzi,

Could I be added to the weight loss board please. I need to lose 2 stone to be eligible for NHS treatment and improve my fertility,

thanks!


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hi dizzy,

just wondering if you have added me to the weight loss section yet?

Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Added you this Morning - Sorry for the delay! 
there is a section in your profile to "subscribe" where by I get an email . . . 

Please post here if you still need access after 24 hours of applying via your profiles x


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hello,

Im still struggling to get on the weight section....maybe its me being dumb but wheres the subscribe it on my profile?

thanks


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hiya,

I can now see the weight loss section. 

Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Fab x


----------



## bambinoshar

can I join?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yes of course, Welcome x


----------



## nervousone

can i join please


----------



## MrsGbodi

Hi,
I would like to joins as well please


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi can I join


----------



## strangeasangels

hello please could I be added? thanks


----------



## katieg88

How can I be added on please? thanks


----------



## february

Please can I be added thanks


----------



## oscar13

Any chance I could be added also?
Many thanks in advance x


----------



## Bethyg

Please can I be added . Is there a limit for bmi for any clinic ? Thanks x


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Bethyg,

It depends on if you are paying for treatment. My husband already has a son so we have to pay but I was entitled to have all my fertility investigations free on the NHS. My BMI is 38. 

I know someone who is smaller than me and at the same NHS clinic but shes been refused any help including investigations until she has a bmi under 30. The consultant I saw at the NHS clinic will also be my consultant when we move over to start treatment i.e handing over the cash. 

If you google NICE fertility guidlines then it says in there the criteria 

xx


----------



## crystaldaisy

can I please be added to the weight loss section?  Need to lose a stone before starting treatment.  Thanks


----------



## Cloudy

Hi honey, you can add yourself by going onto your Profile, clicking Actions, and then Groups (manage groups).

This should work but any problems let us know xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy

Cloudy said:


> Hi honey, you can add yourself by going onto your Profile, clicking Actions, and then Groups (manage groups).
> 
> This should work but any problems let us know xxx


Ok thank you!


----------



## crystaldaisy

Cloudy said:


> Hi honey, you can add yourself by going onto your Profile, clicking Actions, and then Groups (manage groups).
> 
> This should work but any problems let us know xxx


When I go to actions it just brings me to 'paid subscriptions'. Do I need to pay to join?


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry honey, no you don't, its me confusing things for you! Its modify profile which brings down a drop down of about 8 things and manage groups is on there. Sorry!xxx


----------



## sands11

Hi Dizzi,

Could I be added to the weight loss board please. I need to lose weight for health and to improve my fertility chances.

thanks


----------



## Cloudy

Hello Sands, you add yourself if you click on "modify profile" and then "manage groups" xxx


----------



## Pickle15

I would like to join I'm new to FF and this is one of the things I've been wanting ideas support etc with


----------



## Cloudy

Pickle, please see details below how to join:



Cloudy said:


> Hello Sands, you add yourself if you click on "modify profile" and then "manage groups" xxx


----------



## Pickle15

Thank you 😊


----------



## itwillhappen2015

i don't wish to sound like a dope but i joined this group and i have never been able to find it since!   how do i find it? I am a member - its there on the manage groups list - if I click on that nothing happens!


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Click on the forum tab at the top of the page then scroll down until you come to the weight management tab. Click that and it will take you to the weight area. X


----------



## itwillhappen2015

ahhh thankyou! arent i dozy!


----------



## february

I have added my self to the group and it says approval pending.  It has been like this for a few days .  Is this right


----------



## Fertility star

Hi, how do I get added to the weight management group I can't seem to find it on the forum tabs.


----------



## Zorshia

Hi could i be added to weight loss section.. 

Thank you


----------



## McGreen

Cloudy said:


> Hi honey, you can add yourself by going onto your Profile, clicking Actions, and then Groups (manage groups).
> 
> This should work but any problems let us know xxx


Hi I added myself but a week or so ago but it still says pending, could I be added please ? Thanks


----------



## MovingOn2015

Hi,

can I please be added. I am using MyFitnessPal to monitor my intake. I have lost 2 stone recently but got almost everything back on so am looking for a lovely group of people who are on the same mission  

Thank you!


----------



## amber-ruby

can i be added to this group please?


----------



## Sinclair

Hi, can I be added please.


----------



## pharmacyqueen14

Hello

Please may I be added

Thank you

Xx


----------



## Lgee

Could I be added to the board too please xx


----------



## Mimred

Hi Dizzi, 

Can you add me to the list please.

Thank you


----------



## LadyNY

Hi,

Please can I be added to the board?

Thank you xx


----------



## Fozzie16

Hi can I be added please, no group options under my actions tab of profile... Thanks!


----------



## Blueestone

I've been looking for this for ages!! Thought it was odd there isn't one!😥

Could you add me please x


----------



## Fozzie16

Approval still pending...


----------



## marty123

HI, all!
Some RE's have BMI limits for IVF. My first one had a limit of 40 and under. But it's just because they use an outpatient surgical center and the anesthesiologists will not work on patients with higher BMI's.   He was very up front about this. He told me that weight loss may help. But it's always much easier to gain and much harder to lose weight, you know. Judging from my history of irregular periods when I was much younger he also said that it likely means that I have had ovulation issues regardless of my weight!! 
Finally we came to overseas Ukrainian clinic and applied for DE IVF there. However my weight became the obstacle at the initial stage. Our dr suggested my 60 lbs should be lost before taking actual meds. So we had to take some time to get rid of those few lbs first. While the process our dr was super supportive and helpful. I’ve never met such a kind and warm-hearted doc before! That was a great luck! 
So in my case losing weight was just vital on the way to conceiving firstly. (I've recently had test done and it showed BFP!!  ) But I'm sure I'll keep on with all the instructions and will do everything not to gain those lbs again to be healthy enough to carry my pregnancy. 
Hugs, lovelies and all the best!!


----------



## LaughingClouds

Hi, please could I be added? Thank you.


----------



## NicUK

Could you add me to the board please? 

Thanks, Nic x


----------



## Tmbl84

Hi,

Could I please be added to the weight loss section?
Thanks!


----------



## CMD

I'd like to be added too x


----------



## Cloudy

Hi ladies 

You don't need to be added, you should be able to add yourself. Just do the following, but if it doesn't work let me know:

PROFILE > MODIFY PROFILE > GROUP MEMBERSHIP > WEIGHT MANAGEMENT

Xxx


----------



## Whitfield Family

Please could you add me!
Thankssss


----------



## Em×123×

Can I be added please x


----------



## Cloudy

Cloudy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> You don't need to be added, you should be able to add yourself. Just do the following, but if it doesn't work let me know:
> 
> PROFILE > MODIFY PROFILE > GROUP MEMBERSHIP > WEIGHT MANAGEMENT
> 
> Xxx


----------



## Mmc224

Can I please be added to the board?


----------



## Cloudy

Please see the message above - you add yourself and do not need to be added.


----------



## pepurone

Can I be add it on as well, please?


----------



## hopeful2017

Hi, Can I be added aswell please? 😊


----------



## hopeful2017

Hi, can I be added to the weight loss section also please? Thanks x


----------



## Sherbie25

Can I be added please.


----------



## charlieloo

please could I be added thankyou x


----------



## charlieloo

hello my approval is still pending x


----------



## Shelbo76

I'm still waiting for my approval too


----------



## Shelbo76

Hi - I requested to be added to the group 4 weeks ago, but it is still showing as 'Approval Pending', am I not doing something right?


----------



## bundles

Ladies  

If you have followed the details in Cloudy's post and you don't have access to the Weight loss area it's probably because you are very new members with no real history of making posts. This forum has sensitive/private areas so that things don't 'pop up' when you search on Google !! Become more active & your access will be automatic !!

Bundles x


----------



## Zara03d

Please can you add me. Thanks


----------



## bundles

I have added you Zara but you could have done it yourself by following Cloudy's instructions


----------



## Kayleigh257

Please can I be added ? Thank you


----------



## Prinny2018

please add me


----------



## Cloudy

Hi ladies 

You don't need to be added, you should be able to add yourself. Just do the following, but if it doesn't work let me know:

PROFILE > MODIFY PROFILE > GROUP MEMBERSHIP > WEIGHT MANAGEMENT

You may need to log out and back in again for the changes to take effect. If you are unable to add yourself it is because you have not made enough posts on the Forum: to remedy this please become active on the various different sections and try again. If it still doesn't work please let us know  Xxx


----------

